# New from berkshire :)



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Hi All

Brand new to the forum and the world of reptile keeping. I haven't actually housed a snake yet but I thought I would come to the folks 'in the know'.

I kept tropical fish (_ dwarf cichlids_) for years but after 7 yrs, 2 kids and moving, I sadly gave up my hobby. Travel forward down the road, children are older and I have more time for 'me' (_in theor_y), I've decided to take the plunge and get into the world of snakes.

They've always interested me, I find them some what hypnotizing and beautiful. Ever since meeting my friends' king snake (_lets just say he invited himself into my bed, the snake not the friend_ :gasp: ), I have been bowled over.

I don't want to be ripped off, spending £300 more than I should etc. So, a friend pointed me in the direction of you guys.

I want to start off 'easy' and would love a cornsnake or two.

What viv size should I get to start? (_point out I would rather buy bigger, than smaller)_, where's the best place to purchase equipment, what is the basic equipt. need, what's the best bedding and where is the best place to purchase a corn snake (_in person or online_)?


I know many 'pet shops' hand out [email protected] advice, quickly found that out with my fish. I've heard aquasplash in harehatch should be avoided too (?)

You are all most prob rolling your eyes at me, so I will apologize now :2thumb: 

Thank you in advance x


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Bengal said:


> Hi All
> 
> Brand new to the forum and the world of reptile keeping. I haven't actually housed a snake yet but I thought I would come to the folks 'in the know'.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.. I am also from Berkshire, we don't have as many reptiles as we used to but hey. Aquasplash is no longer the name of the reptile shop at Ladds it is Berkshire Exotics and since it has been taken over the reptile advice and the range of equipment they sell is much better. I would go take a look and make your own judgement.

Liz


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

First of all - are you sure you want a corn snake? Nothing wrong with them at all, but there are probably nigh on a couple of 100 species that are commonly kept, plus another couple of 100 that may take a bit of tracking down. The vast majority no more difficult to keep than a corn snake. 

It may be worth doing a bit of research and seeing what else is out there. If you end up back at corns then thats all cool - they aren't a bad choice by any stretch of the imagination. 

I would say answer the questions below and you will get much better suggestions, plus it will help focus your mind on what you want!

Ask yourself:

1) How large a vivarium can you provide? 
2) When would you like the snake to be active? 
3)Do you want something that can be handled or are you ok with something a bit feistier? 
4) When out, do you want something that will sit on you lap and not move or something that will be more active? 
5) How comfortable are you with providing controlled environments?

Your answers to those will give you a list of species!


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello and :welcomerfuk: If you do want a corn snake I think it's a good choice. I keep corns and I love them! 

As LV said ask yourself that list of questions and you may find you can have something different.

Research hard the species that you want and then get the snake you want so you don't end up getting bored of the one you get just 'because it is easy'. 

I don't think I'll ever get bored of corns but then I have a mad love for them! :2thumb:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Berkshire Exotics are very good. The owners used to work there when it was Aquasplash, since buying it they have changed it completely with display animals, large reptile room and reasonable prices. There are a couple of other places, The Jungle in Iver and Waterlife near Heathrow (although they are not as good as they used to be) If you want to travel a bit further theres Ameyzoo in Bovingdon.


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Hi all, thank you for the welcomes x 

1) How large a vivarium can you provide? *4ft *

2) When would you like the snake to be active? *mainly daytime and evening*

3)Do you want something that can be handled or are you ok with something a bit feistier? *Love a snake that can be handled by me and eventually my kids as they get older*

4) When out, do you want something that will sit on you lap and not move or something that will be more active? *A snake that is active but will eventually find a spot and relax (if that makes sense)*

5) How comfortable are you with providing controlled environments? *I'd be more than happy to provide and environment that is needed. I had to adjust to an S.American/Amazon type environment, when I kept tropical fish and I loved the up keep etc.*


I popped into Exotics today and it has all changed round, looks fab. They wouldn't allow me to walk out with a plastic terrarium, said I had to purchase a starter kit (2ft wooden viv, heat mat, thermo, 4 weeks food, bedding, water bowl, hide-, which cost £109.99. The cheapest corn was £39.99, although they said they have a lot more hatching and would be ready in a few months).

I didn't buy anything but I held 3 diff corns, milk snake and I think a rat snake. The lass let me get a feel of the bigger snakes but they just weren't my cup-of-tea, I'd much prefer a 5ft max.

I'll still do my research and will wait for next month to purchase a decent viv. But was wondering is £109.99 a good price for a set up?

I read that smaller sized snakes don't like a big area, too.


----------



## JoshN (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi there!

I started with a baby corn snake which i kept in a large faun heated via matt &stat, he did great in this for the first 6 months or so. I then moved him into a 3x1.5x1.5 as he grew again heated via mat&stat. 

Incredibly easy to keep, perfect to handle as he is the most docile animal ever and in almost 3 years has never shown any aggression at all. He's grown to about 5 foot now and spends most of his day time tucked away in his log hide, coming out for a couple of hours most nights. 

My second snake, a milk snake is a different story. In regards to husbandry i keep him the same as my corn. Completely different temperament however, he takes about 5 minutes of 'settling' before he will be happily handled, and will spray musk (pretty much pee) if he's not interested. He's alot more active than my corn and out and about much more.

Recently i got a baby hognose, and this is by far the most 'interesting' snake out of the 3. They are rather hissy & puffy animals and will quite often put on a show for you (stand on end like a cobra!). As soon as she is picked up all fronts are off and she is lovely to handle, her scales are beautiful and such a stark difference to the corn & milk. She tends to be hid away under the substrate majority of the time, however when 'hunting/hungry' she is great to watch!

Just a little insight into 3 different species i keep. :2thumb:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Bengal said:


> Hi all, thank you for the welcomes x
> 
> 1) How large a vivarium can you provide? *4ft *
> 
> ...


Corns certainly fit all those criteria. I would also consider: 

Dwarf boas
Sand boas
Western Hognose
Diones rat snake
Russian rat snake
Thayers kingsnake
Rosy Boas
African House snake

Just a few there... others will be able to add more!


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Thank you x

I'm going back to ladds, next week. Will have a look at what others are about and get a feel for them.

Bought a viv and some bits, today, so will have a read up about setting up the housing, before placing a snake in.

Is it sad to be really excited? lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Bengal said:


> Is it sad to be really excited? lol


Nope!
: victory:


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Bengal said:


> I popped into Exotics today and it has all changed round, looks fab. They wouldn't allow me to walk out with a plastic terrarium, said I had to purchase a starter kit (2ft wooden viv, heat mat, thermo, 4 weeks food, bedding, water bowl, hide-, which cost £109.99. The cheapest corn was £39.99, although they said they have a lot more hatching and would be ready in a few months).


Is it this kit you bought?
And is the thermo meaning thermostat or thermometer as you will require both.
Thermostat is a must to control the heat the heat mat will give out, these are known to get quite hot/ cause burns if uncontrolled so the use of a stat is important. This goes for any heat source used in setups : victory:. Basic Mat stat works just fine and can be bought on ebay or swell reptiles for relatively low price. : victory:

In regard's to the thermometer, digital is best as again (£2-4 ebay), the round dials are not that accurate and you will need to use the digital to ensure that the stat is set correctly as the dial on these are usually a little "out", example...mine's set to 28C but the heat mat is actually 30C at the highest point. 

I house my 2 year old corn in a 4ftx2ftx18inch viv (LxDxH) and usually i recommend 4ft (bigger if you can) because they are an active species that make good use of room, branches and decor.
She was housed in a 2ft previous to that.

I shall add *Childrens* and *Spotted Pythons* to the list Lord Vetinari has posted. : victory:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimora said:


> Is it this kit you bought?
> And is the thermo meaning thermostat or thermometer as you will require both.
> Thermostat is a must to control the heat the heat mat will give out, these are known to get quite hot/ cause burns if uncontrolled so the use of a stat is important. This goes for any heat source used in setups : victory:. Basic Mat stat works just fine and can be bought on ebay or swell reptiles for relatively low price. : victory:
> 
> ...


One of my stats is set at 24 and the digi therm reads 30 most of the time :gasp: Its a fairly old stat but shows how you need to measure from the thermometer! : victory: 

My 3.5ft snow corn is in a 2.5ft viv. She doesn't move about that much to be honest but she will be getting an upgrade in the not too distant future.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Beat me to my two suggestions. The Antaresia family are wonderful snakes. Children's pythons are an absolute pleasure to keep, and are an excellent introduction to carpet pythons if you're not confident enough to keep/handle a potentially large (10ft+) snake yet.


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Actually got a kit off a friend, everything for £55, all in good nick. Also bought a beginners set up that is a plastic terrinium(sp), figured it would be a back up if something fails.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Plastic boxes are usually called Faunariums, if they're meant specifically for keeping animals. 
Terrariums are glass built, vivariums are wooden and flexariums are mesh. 
Those are my definitions at least!

Good luck with whatever you pick.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Bengal said:


> Actually got a kit off a friend, everything for £55, all in good nick. Also bought a beginners set up that is a plastic terrinium(sp), figured it would be a back up if something fails.


No worries, as long as the important equipment is there...enclosure, mat, stat, digital thermometer...then you are good to go. : victory:

(If you ever decide to not use a mat for heating, then remember that bulbs need to be guarded and a dimmer stat used. Ceramics need a ceramic holder, guard and pulse or dimming stat. : victory



Ryanb0401 said:


> Plastic boxes are usually called Faunariums if they're meant specifically for keeping animals.
> Terrariums are glass built, vivariums are wooden and flexariums are mesh.
> Those are my definitions at least!
> .


Correct :lol2:


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for the advice  

Just 1 other question: can different snake breeds, live together? i.e milksnake and corn? 







Sent from my Xperia Z using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Bengal said:


> Thank you for the advice
> 
> Just 1 other question: can different snake breeds, live together? i.e milksnake and corn?
> 
> ...


Whole can of worms right there. 

In short, it's a bad idea unless you know what you're doing....and that's just for cohabiting the same species....


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Thanks, thought I would double check. 

Picking up my snake or snakes, today. Defo going for corns. 

Really excited 



Sent from my Xperia Z using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hypermonkey (May 5, 2013)

That's a nice looking snakey there :2thumb:

Did you get it from Berks Exotic?? Just asking as I got my BRB there a week ago.


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

glad you got everything sorted, Rhi is a great girl very passionate and will only ever sell what she feels is best for the animals welfare, its hard at times as we have so many people wanting to cut corners, lying about owning stats etc, we breed these animals and hate seeing them go to bad homes, i hope we didn't offend you in anyway :2thumb:

we have to take a hard stance as we will not sell an animal into a bad environment, we put animals above customer service, its the business model we have chosen and i stand by it 100%


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

No offence taken, health of the snake comes first. 

Yes, got my snake from exotics. 

Waiting for my viv to get to the right temp. Cute lil snake 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jimmyjayz (Mar 20, 2011)

great to hear  sorry i missed you today, if we can ever help we will :2thumb:


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

I think this will become an addiction, in the near future :whistling2:

Defo will be back in, once your new hatch-lings have entered the world :2thumb:


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bengal (May 14, 2013)

She finally ate a baby mouse!

Mia had been gaining confidence over the last week, coming out when I opened her housing, being less jumpy and moody. So I decided to try feeding again. But this time I put her in a small food container. But every time I moved/made a sound, she would spit the mouse back out so I left her there for 15 mins, came back in and the mouse was gone, with a big lump in Mia :notworthy:

This fasting is over with..........good luck with the next feed :lol2:


----------



## DWABrett72 (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and Reptile keeping is defo the best hobby!


----------

